# ABT Input please



## shelton573 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hello everyone!
I'm going home for Labor Day to do the usual cookout with the family and dove hunt.  I wanted to smoke some ABT to go with the ribs we usually do.  I plan on doing half of them with shrimp and the other half with sausage.  Due to some very detailed posts on the shrimp ABT I think I can pull it off with the help of the most recent threads by Tom 178 and Wes W.  As for the sausage i have a couple questions (probably dumb and redundant) because I can't seem to pull up any good info on it with the search bar for some reason.  It seems to pull up threads about smoking sausage and doing ABTs along side them.  Questions are:
Should I precook the sausage fully before stuffing? (I assume yes but just want to make sure)
What is the best cheese to mix with the cream cheese to compliment the sausage?
Does soaking the peppers in Sprite really take the heat out?  If so, how long do you need to soak them?  (Momma don't like hot peppers, and if momma ain't happy...)

I will likely try a test run this weekend to see what I can come up with.  Sorry for the long post and thanks in advance for any info!

Shelton


----------



## padronman (Aug 11, 2014)

I always precook my sausage (I use Chorizo) and mix the cooked sausage with the cream cheese. 

I add Cheddar (sharp) to the cream cheese mmmmmmm   but also sometimes use Jack.....Gouda......Edam......whatever catches my fancy. 

I don't soak as I find the smoking of the peppers takes most of the heat out.  I also remove the seeds and ribs and that too takes most of the heat out. 

Scott


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks for the info!  If cheddar works real well with it I might just give that a go since it's easy to find. There is a store here in town that makes it's own spicy pork sausage, do you think that will suffice?  Might have to look for some chorizo when I get to town this weekend. I like a little heat on them so I might have to soak some or use sweet peppers for my mom. Thanks for the help!

Shelton


----------



## twisted minds (Aug 11, 2014)

Agreed, precook the sausage or any meat other than the bacon you might wrap them with.  Any cheese that you like should work mixed in.  Spicy pork sausage is a good choice, but may I suggest you take some of those dove breasts and add them to some of the ABT's.  I do it with pheasants every fall after the hunt and they are delicious, I would imagine the doves would be as well.  Happy hunting!


----------



## java (Aug 11, 2014)

You want to cook the sausage first. try some spicy italian sausage it works really well.

throw a little parmesan cheese in with the cream chees and your golden.

no need to soak the peppers just get all the seeds and ribs out.


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 11, 2014)

Twisted minds,That's a fantastic idea!  We typically do pretty good hunting so I'm sure we could spare some for it.  We typically deep fat fry them with Andy's hot chicken batter. Do you think it would work to deep fry them, peel the meat off with batter in tact then put it in the pepper?  How do you typically cook the pheasant meat before putting it in?  Thanks for the info and ideas!

Shelton


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 11, 2014)

Java thanks for the info!  I will give it a try. This weekend might me a trial run with several different recipes. I might even try my stuffed mushroom filling in them (garlic, cheddar, Parmesan, onion and bacon). Thanks for the info!

Shelton


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 11, 2014)

Left over pulled pork makes a great filler for ABT's. Another idea that wow's is using smoked salmon, trout, or other smoked fish. Inject some chicken thighs with Franks hot sauce and beer 50/50 mix. Smoke, then shred. Use the shredded chicken as a filler with blue cheese, mmmmmm!


----------



## timberjet (Aug 11, 2014)

I came up with a good one yesterday that you might like. I had some smoked chicken breast leftover from the previous day and chopped it up fine, mixed in a stick of cream cheese and a couple good dollops of Franks Hot sauce. I like stuff spicy so added a little Sriracha and a teaspoon of Rhubarb jam. Mixed it all up in the stand mixer and stuffed them. Man I will do this again for sure. Perfect Football food. Just thought I would share as I was so happy with the results. You could use any kind of bird for that. Blue cheese is good as well as feta. I have used both and most others as well. Like smoked Gouhda. Now I am hungry.


----------



## timberjet (Aug 11, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Left over pulled pork makes a great filler for ABT's. Another idea that wow's is using smoked salmon, trout, or other smoked fish. Inject some chicken thighs with Franks hot sauce and beer 50/50 mix. Smoke, then shred. Use the shredded chicken as a filler with blue cheese, mmmmmm!


You beat me to it. haha...


----------



## java (Aug 11, 2014)

Heck yes with the mushrooms, we do that every time we do abts we use the same filling and watch people hog them down.


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 11, 2014)

Man your alls ideas for the hot wing style ABT is making me hungry!  If there is 2 things I love is franks buffalo sauce and blue cheese. I do buffalo pulled chicken in the crock pot (pictures below). I might use that so I can put it on when I go to bed and it's ready for stuffing the next day. Thanks for the idea!












image.jpg



__ shelton573
__ Aug 11, 2014


















image.jpg



__ shelton573
__ Aug 11, 2014






Shelton


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 11, 2014)

java said:


> Heck yes with the mushrooms, we do that every time we do abts we use the same filling and watch people hog them down.


You put mushrooms on the smoker?  I have always thought about it but wasn't sure if the smoke would be overpowering. I'll have to give it a shot now!

Shelton


----------



## disco (Aug 11, 2014)

There is something as valuable as someone who has knowledge. That is someone who asks a good question. Thanks, Shelton. I have learned a lot from this thread and got some good ideas. Please keep asking questions!

If you really want to be a hero, make sure you post your efforts with pictures!

Disco


----------



## twisted minds (Aug 11, 2014)

Shelton,  yeah you could put the fried dove in those ABT's.  I've done the pheasant a couple different ways. I've pan fried some and put the leftovers in, also used meat that falls off the carcasses when I cook them for stock, but the best by far is using the meat off the birds I smoke.  This takes ABT's to a whole new level.  If I don't bring these to deer camp every year, I think the guys would string me up!  Use your imagination, no wrong way to top jalapeños.


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 11, 2014)

Disco said:


> There is something as valuable as someone who has knowledge. That is someone who asks a good question. Thanks, Shelton. I have learned a lot from this thread and got some good ideas. Please keep asking questions!
> 
> 
> If you really want to be a hero, make sure you post your efforts with pictures!
> ...


Thank you disco!  You will quickly learn that I have A LOT of questions! Haha. I appreciate everyone taking the time to respond and help me out and I hope I can return the favor in the future.  I'm trying to get used to everyone willingly replying because a few hunting forums I am on, high post number members act like it is a chore to answer questions for newbies lol, but not here.  And trust me, I will post pictures whether it is a success or an epic failure. I rarely knock it out of the park on the first try and if I do it is pure luck hah. Thanks again!

Shelton


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 11, 2014)

Twisted Minds said:


> Shelton,  yeah you could put the fried dove in those ABT's.  I've done the pheasant a couple different ways. I've pan fried some and put the leftovers in, also used meat that falls off the carcasses when I cook them for stock, but the best by far is using the meat off the birds I smoke.  This takes ABT's to a whole new level.  If I don't bring these to deer camp every year, I think the guys would string me up!  Use your imagination, no wrong way to top jalapeños.


If smoked is the best way to go, I would think it wouldn't take too much time to smoke dove breast so I will prolly try that first!  We usually fry but When we smoke or grill dove breast we always soak in Italian dress in or Avery's marinade, wrap in bacon and cook. It might be pretty awesome to pull the neat from the bone and chop the bacon that was wrapped around it and add it in too!  I'm kinda getting excited about smashing some doves now! Lol. Thanks for the info!

Shelton


----------



## disco (Aug 11, 2014)

shelton573 said:


> Thank you disco! You will quickly learn that I have A LOT of questions! Haha. I appreciate everyone taking the time to respond and help me out and I hope I can return the favor in the future. I'm trying to get used to everyone willingly replying because a few hunting forums I am on, high post number members act like it is a chore to answer questions for newbies lol, but not here. And trust me, I will post pictures whether it is a success or an epic failure. I rarely knock it out of the park on the first try and if I do it is pure luck hah. Thanks again!
> 
> Shelton


Har, you will learn this isn't your normal forum. The members are very generous with their knowledge and, in my opinion the best part, members who only have done one or two smokes dive in with their experiences and ask more questions. Every time I think I have something down pat, some member posts an idea I have never seen or asks a question that brings out more techniques. As a result, I find my smoking gets better all the time because of that.

You are learning I am long winded. What it boils down to, the members here know that questions and new ideas lead to more fun, better food and great smokes. 

If you keep asking questions and smoking, we will all be learning from you very soon.

Disco


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 11, 2014)

Disco, 
We have something in common, my posts are kinda long winded too! That might be why makes other forums give the cold shoulder haha!  I feel like if you are gonna do it, give all the details you can. Look forward to more info from everyone!

Shelton


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 12, 2014)

OK, i have one more quick thought for everyone.  The guy that owns the meat locker here in town also owns the grocery store so they always have really fresh meat.  They have recently started making fresh preformed patties called pork grillers (I have had them like a burger and they are amazin).  They are a 50/50 sausage/bacon grind (a little pork on pork action hah).  I am thinking of buying some of the patties, breaking them down and browning like sausage for my stuffing instead of just sausage.  Do you think this may come out too greasy or will it work?  It sounds fantastic in my head!  Thanks!

Shelton


----------



## disco (Aug 12, 2014)

shelton573 said:


> OK, i have one more quick thought for everyone. The guy that owns the meat locker here in town also owns the grocery store so they always have really fresh meat. They have recently started making fresh preformed patties called pork grillers (I have had them like a burger and they are amazin). They are a 50/50 sausage/bacon grind (a little pork on pork action hah). I am thinking of buying some of the patties, breaking them down and browning like sausage for my stuffing instead of just sausage. Do you think this may come out too greasy or will it work? It sounds fantastic in my head! Thanks!
> 
> Shelton


There is only one way to find out for sure, try it!


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 12, 2014)

That sir is a very good point hah!  I will report back when the time comes!

Shelton


----------



## timberjet (Aug 12, 2014)

Better yet smoke the patties, that will render much of the fat out. Then stuff. Just an idea. I make bacon burger and grind bacon right into the Beef. Love it.


----------



## twisted minds (Aug 12, 2014)

Most of the grease will release when you fry it up.  Drain it, cool it, then use in your stuffing. Again no wrong way to top a jalapeño.  Worst you do is have a couple bucks worth of ABT's you don't like, but the upside is you may discover a new favorite blend.


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 12, 2014)

Twisted,
 I can't help but agree with you.  Plus, 50% sausage and 50% bacon, I feel like It will be a favorite!  Might fry it and rinse like i would if I cook sausage/burger for cheese dip just to make sure it isn't too greasy.  I will keep you all posted on how it turns out!  Until this weekend, please keep the ideas coming so I have something to think about before Saturday.  Thanks!

Shelton


----------



## padronman (Aug 13, 2014)

Do it!!!   They won't be greasy because after you cook them drain them in a paper towel to get rid of the grease.  You don't want the grease because it will make your peppers mushy.   Chorizo is fattier than that sausage mix you want to use!!

Scott


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 13, 2014)

Awesome!  Thanks for the info!  Now I just have to make the long wait til Saturday...dang job always getting in the way! Hah

Shelton


----------



## disco (Aug 13, 2014)

shelton573 said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the info! Now I just have to make the long wait til Saturday...dang job always getting in the way! Hah
> 
> Shelton


I can recommend retirement.


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 13, 2014)

Disco said:


> I can recommend retirement.



Haha as awesome as that sounds, I'm not so sure it would pay out for me at the age of 25!  2 years down, only 40 more to go!  Yikes.  

Shelton


----------



## sqwib (Aug 14, 2014)

shelton573 said:


> OK, i have one more quick thought for everyone. The guy that owns the meat locker here in town also owns the grocery store so they always have really fresh meat. They have recently started making fresh preformed patties called pork grillers (I have had them like a burger and they are amazin). They are a 50/50 sausage/bacon grind (a little pork on pork action hah). I am thinking of buying some of the patties, breaking them down and browning like sausage for my stuffing instead of just sausage. Do you think this may come out too greasy or will it work? It sounds fantastic in my head! Thanks!
> 
> Shelton


Sounds good, but if using whole abt's and stuffing, I would toothpick a whole in the bottom to allow grease and moisture to escape making the jalapeno stay fairly crispy and not get soggy.

use a tray like this, if you do them canoe style, lay them with the opening down, if wrapped in bacon.













20110918026.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Aug 14, 2014






If you want to try a really good ABT try a Canoli ABT













20120701009.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Aug 14, 2014






Sausage with cheese, precooked, toothpicked and came out crispy








 ​


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 14, 2014)

Sweet baby Jesus those look good!  Thanks for the info!  I am doing them canoe style since I will need a lot of them (since I started the thread, I kinda got roped into making these for my buddy's daughters going away party when he caught wind that I was doing these anyway).  I will be making 40 of them on my first try HAH!  At least i will have a 20-30 person test group to tell me how they turn out!  As far as the hole poking, I am going to try to experiment with some cheddar spread that I am not sure if they will run so I want to keep the opening of the boat up.  Can I just poke holes in the bottom of the boat to release any liquid?  I assume it would work but just want to make sure.  Thanks again for the info!

Shelton


----------



## sqwib (Aug 14, 2014)

shelton573 said:


> Sweet baby Jesus those look good! Thanks for the info! I am doing them canoe style since I will need a lot of them (since I started the thread, I kinda got roped into making these for my buddy's daughters going away party when he caught wind that I was doing these anyway). I will be making 40 of them on my first try HAH! At least i will have a 20-30 person test group to tell me how they turn out! As far as the hole poking, I am going to try to experiment with some cheddar spread that I am not sure if they will run so I want to keep the opening of the boat up. Can I just poke holes in the bottom of the boat to release any liquid? I assume it would work but just want to make sure. Thanks again for the info!
> 
> Shelton


Yes, if you have a stuffing that may come out, and are doing canoe stye poke a hole in the bottom I don't always do this but found that greasier foods such as sausage will get the pepper to mushy for me, especially if cooked long.

You inspired me to toss on some this weekend, I'll post some pics next week

Fresh Garden Jalapenos, Chicken, Sun Dried tomatoes, fresh basil, or sage a bit of mayo in the food processor... mmmm can't wait


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 14, 2014)

SQWIB said:


> Yes, if you have a stuffing that may come out, and are doing canoe stye poke a hole in the bottom I don't always do this but found that greasier foods such as sausage will get the pepper to mushy for me, especially if cooked long.
> 
> You inspired me to toss on some this weekend, I'll post some pics next week
> 
> Fresh Garden Jalapenos, Chicken, Sun Dried tomatoes, fresh basil, or sage a bit of mayo in the food processor... mmmm can't wait



Glad I could help inspire you! Lol. That all sounds good except the tomato hah. Wish my peppers were garden fresh, I had to settle for Wally World peppers last night but they should work.  Thanks again for the info, hope yours turn out well!  I'll be looking forward to the pics

Shelton


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 14, 2014)

Well folks, I appreciate all the help from you all!  I went to the store and got all the things I need to do my first ABTs on the smoker. I got A LOT of good info from this thread and please feel free to add to it when you see fit, I will definitely take any info anyone has to offer!  I will start anonther thread with my concoctions that I will smoke on Saturday. Can't wait for it to get here. Thanks again for all the info, and also for the willingness to help with me being a rookie to smoking and to the forum. Like I have said before, you will NEVER find this kind of hospitality at other forums whether it is food, hunting, mechanics, etc. and if ya say ya do I'll be more than happy to call ya a liar haha!  Please check out the new thread I post to critique me (good or bad) on my first run of ABTs on the smoker!  Thanks again!

Shelton


----------



## retread (Aug 15, 2014)

Here's a thought that I have used successfully (as far as ABT's go).  Mrs. Retread (also known as SWMBO <she who must be obeyed>) does not really like the heat of jalapeno's either so I get enough japs for me and whoever else wants them and then get 1 or 2 poblanos each for the "wimps".  Yes, I know that poblanos are a good bit bigger, but I only make 1 or 2 each.  Stuff them similarly (as best you can) maybe using 2 more sausege, etc, as needed and smoke them along side the others.  Hers drip a lot more and are juicier, but she likes them.


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 15, 2014)

Retread, that sounds pretty tasty!  Might have to do that for mom when I go home. Thanks for the info!

Shelton


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 15, 2014)

Sheldon, how are you going to do the ABT's Halved or Cored 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  If you core them I have an idea for a great (and you probably already have one ) coring tool . . . the old Potato peeler . Uh Oh , can't find mine , Son took it with his in the move to Tiffin.

Have to get another . Anyhown, I cut the top 1/4 of the Chile off and stic the peeler in and twist . Cheaper than the one use coring tool. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and . . .


----------



## shelton573 (Aug 15, 2014)

image.jpg



__ shelton573
__ Aug 15, 2014





After reading here I figured that out and bought one at farm and fleet for $1.99 and worked great haha!  I ended up boating them due to the amount of people I have to feed but will definitely use it when I do them for myself!  Thanks for the info!

Shelton


----------



## jnstrom (Aug 17, 2014)

Cook but you don't need to overlook sausage.

My favorite cheese mix is one pack reg cream cheese, one neuchizele(sp?) low fat cream cheese,  sharp shredded cheddar and crumbled feta. The feta causes a puffing up of the cheese mix and when smoked gets that wonderful taste brown color. Yum!

I, like others, boat and scrape the seeds and ribs out to take the heat out. I must warn you here, DO NOT do this under running water. Scrape them dry then when you do a final cleaning run them under the faucet to get any extra seeds out. If you clean them out under water you will understand why pepper spay is so effective.

I use regular thin bacon either cut in half or 3/4 depending on my budget. I leave the tips of the peppers exposed with extra cheese that puffs up as mentioned before.

I smoke (bbq) them with apple and or cherry wood at 300-325 for about an hour and a half in ,y smoke vault.  

Rule of thumb one pack of cream cheese equals 7-8 med-large peppers so the above cheese mix would equal 14-16 peppers or after boated equals 28 to 32 ABTs (we just called turds:drool!

Hope this helps. Enjoy you bbq and dove hunt.













image.jpg



__ jnstrom
__ Aug 17, 2014


















image.jpg



__ jnstrom
__ Aug 17, 2014


----------

